# For You Intelligence Aficionados: Content Analysis vs Traffic Analysis



## Riis Marshall (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Folks

On element of intelligence gathering is looking at your enemy's communications and trying to predict from content what this enemy is up to.

For example, if you discover the bad guys are building a railroad spur to a remote part of their territory and simultaneously opening a limestone mine and building a cement plant, it's highly likely they're building either an aerodrome, a manufacturing facility of some kind, or something else that involves a big building made from concrete.

I have seen this analysis of enemy communications referred to sometimes as 'content analysis' and sometimes as 'traffic analysis'.

From the spooks' point of view is there any difference between content analysis and traffic analysis or can the two terms be used interchangeably?

Thanks in advance.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Cran (Oct 12, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> I have seen this analysis of enemy communications referred to sometimes as 'content analysis' and sometimes as 'traffic analysis'.
> 
> From the spooks' point of view is there any difference between content analysis and traffic analysis or can the two terms be used interchangeably?


As far as I know, yes, there is a difference between the two. Both are important, but each has a different purpose. 

Content analysis = what is in the messages; plans and instructions; who is where in the hierarchy; possibly even what intelligence they have gathered (about us or others); can involve code-breaking or translations.

Traffic analysis = frequency of chatter (increases or spikes in chatter or traffic means something important is about to happen); where are the who or what on the ground (this also comes under signal tracing or signal tracking).


----------



## Riis Marshall (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Cran

Thanks for that; it's helpful.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------

